# Traditions Buck Hunter Pro In line



## toolmkr20

I just acquired a Traditions Buck Hunter Pro in line. I am new to muzzle loader hunting is there anything you guys can tell me about this gun? It came with no owners manual or anything so I went to their web-site and printed one off. Any input on this gun would be appreciated so thanks in advance.


----------



## toolmkr20

ttt


----------



## Marlin_444

I've owned a couple of them, great inlines.  You can run a 150 grain (three T7 or Pyrodex pellets or Grains of powder) under the projectile of your choice).

I would get some Black Horn 209 and use 120 Grains under either a Powerbelt Platinum 270 grain aeropoint then maybe try a Barnes T-EZ (Saboted Barnes Copper tipped bullet)...

Use on true "Shotgun" 209 primers, not the T-7 or Remington "Light" firing rounds.

Seems to me the tradition takes a special tool to remove the plug, if you do not have one; let me know I have one in my Gun Box even have an extra breech plug.  

I would top it with a scope...  Most any 3-9x40 will do, but I like Bushnell and Burris brands...  Bore sight it; rage at 25 yards; then out to 100 yards as you would any other rifle...

Pull your breech plug; Clean up with either soapy water or a mix of windex and water etc. 

Grease up your plug with some anti seize lube (not oil etc.) then run it back in, patch it with some light gun oil (DO NOT USE wd-40)...

You should have good service from that weapon for many critters & moons...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## stiles1682

Marlin 444 pretty much covered it all. Those are very accurate inlines. The powerbelts have never let me down.  Only thing I will add is when you sight it in is dont clean it between shots.  If you do , then when you get in the woods and fire and then reload it may not shoot as accurate on the second shot.  Sight in on a dirty bore then clean with hot soapy water when your done and ready to put in the gun rack.


----------



## toolmkr20

Thanks for the input guys I really appreciate it. I will probably go next week to get the primers, powder and bullets. I have a scope but no rings. I need to order a weaver bracket to bolt on then get me some rings. Once again I appreciate the input.

toolmkr20


----------



## ranger374

stiles1682 said:


> Only thing I will add is when you sight it in is dont clean it between shots.  If you do , then when you get in the woods and fire and then reload it may not shoot as accurate on the second shot.



i understand what you are saying, but if you sight in on a dirty barrel, then clean when you get thru you clean the barrel.

so wouldn't that mean your next shot--the first one you shoot at the animal you are hunting is gonna be on a clean barrel thus throwing your shot off--since you sighted in on a dirty barrel.

i sighted mine in with a clean barrel, but did fire 2 primers to put some fouling in the barrel.  then i can do this before i load for the hunt.  

i just try to keep everything consistent when sighting in.

not saying you are wrong, i just don't follow what you are saying unless you shoot a round or 2, before you load to hunt


----------

